# "Eaten by the Japanese"-True story of Indian POWs in World War II



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

A book, partly a father-son collaboration, that has touched Army officers, fathers, children of veterans, and veterans of any war. 
Soldier has to choose between conscience/principles and saving his life; chooses the first.

NOW IN PAPERBACK from Createspace and Amazon too: 
www.amazon.com/Eaten-Japanese-Memoir-Indian-Prisoner/dp/1480034053/ 
and on Kindle, Nook, Apple Itunes, Kobo, etc.

"EATEN BY THE JAPANESE: The Memoir of an Unknown Indian Prisoner of War" is a Second World War story; my father, a soldier in the British Indian Army, was captured by the Japanese and shipped in a "Torture Ship" to faraway New Britain island off Papua New Guinea.

The book can be read by anyone, young and old--the section that is my father's story is in simple, universally understandable language--the language of hunger, thirst, justice, friendship, honor, and betrayal. It was described by Roger Mansell, WW II historian in Tameme Magazine as "a classic in military history, telling the story of men trapped in a world of torture, starvation, and death"

I am now pleased to present, on my father's 101st birth anniversary (he died in 1999, 2 years after I published the book), the e-book for the first time: EATEN BY THE JAPANESE: THE MEMOIR OF AN UNKNOWN INDIAN PRISONER OF WAR is two stories.

One is of a simple Indian soldier from a village near Mangalore, one who, according to his brother Louis, "never got into a fight with anybody"--finding himself in the most brutal war in history, World War II, and being taken prisoner by a fellow Asian army--the Japanese Army, which treats thousands of Indian prisoners with a brutality that results in higher mortality rates for them than for POWs of the Nazis. And then, after a miraculous survival, he comes home to write his story, which is forgotten.

The second story is of a son discovering his father's story even as his father is 86 years old, and feeble enough as to leave the world at anytime--and being so moved by it as to be compelled to publish it and to give it to the world. It is a story about rediscovering your own father, and about fathers and sons, part of the universal story that will never end, and will never cease to have fascination (incidentally, there is a strong father-son theme in my novel, "The Revised Kama Sutra"--the final scene of the novel, before the Epilogue, combines reconciliation with acceptance).



Just over 3 weeks from publication, it has done quite well, particularly in the UK. "Ranks with the best."--Mark Ledbetter, 5-star review.

This is the story that has not been told by Hollywood movies or by major Western history books--that Indians played such a huge role in World War II, and that thousands of them died or barely survived Japanese Prisoner of War camps.

Also at: 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004UBFXFC
http://amzn.to/eWVexV
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/50202
http://itunes.apple.com/uk/book/eaten-by-japanese-the-memoir/id436268256?mt=11
http://itunes.apple.com/au/book/eaten-by-japanese-the-memoir/id436268256?mt=11
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/eaten-by-japanese-the-memoir/id436268256?mt=11

Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Eaten-Japanese-The-Memoir-Unknown/book-8d9tpSQrLkeW7cjIqoEatg/page1.html


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Congratulations on your book, Richard!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

To my surprise, this book is doing better than my other books, at least for this month. It went up to #9 in the "Prisoner of War" section in the UK last week, but is now down at #17

People who love war history are pretty passionate about it, I notice. But this is a father-son story in addition to the view of a simple soldier caught in a war--and therefore, it could reach a wider audience, I hope.

I looked at the prices for other books of this genre, and raised mine a bit to 3.99 to be nearer the standard. But if you catch it right away before the change goes into effect, it might still be 2.99.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

This book was my bestselling title in April, and can be read by children as well as grandparents (might make a Mother's Day gift--my father dedicated this book to his mother, whom he worshipped), and has a 5-star review.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

hi, 

this is a father-son collaboration, how an old soldier's son rescues his secret POW story in his father's old age and publishes it just 2 years before his death.

Great 5-star reviewed memoir, touching father-son essays, a mere 2.99--a gift for anytime, including Fathers Day


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi all,

Hope you try it, a very unusual story.

Richard


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

So Fathers Day approaches, and here is a book that may touch your/your father's heart.


----------



## Tara Maya (Nov 4, 2010)

This book looks really amazing. I've bought it, though I will probably not be able to read it right away. This is an aspect of WWII I never knew anything about before.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Tara Maya said:


> This book looks really amazing. I've bought it, though I will probably not be able to read it right away. This is an aspect of WWII I never knew anything about before.


Hi Tara,

thanks a million. The sweetest words I have heard today--well, the second sweetest, but pretty close.

How we slave for small words of appreciation like these. (And a bit of rice and gruel to go along with it!)

Thanks again.
Richard


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Can't believe I forgot to "bump" up this book for nearly 2 months!

This is a book for all ages--and a gift for anyone. If you try it and were not satisfied, please write me and I will send you a coupon for a free book of the same value or under on Smashwords.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Bumping again. A story that needs to be told. Now $2.99 at Smashwords: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/50202 and will be reduced to $2.99 at Amazon a few hours from now.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Still $2.99. Somehow, watching the 9/11 remembrance made me think of what my father went through in his war.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Simple story, and yet touching complex human emotions-questions about loyalty:
History, Opinion, Interpretation, Political Correctness, War Crimes & Punishment, Fathers and Sons, the British, Indians, Japanese, post-war politics, the Indian National Army, Australians, Americans

Given the multiplicity of issues and actors, opinions and interpretations are bound to vary, and even to change over time. When I published the e-book edition, the Japanese were receiving worldwide sympathy because of a tsunami and earthquake, and that softened my earlier stand. But the core of this book is my father's story, and the history of the POWs who were his colleagues--and I ask only that his story be accepted and read for what it is, regardless of whether you disagree with the opinions and interpretations of the different actors, including any reviewers. That was my chief purpose: to tell my father's story. But I would also welcome your opinions and a democratic debate on the other issues, such as war crimes, the issue of apologies, and even the differing national perspectives. I accept debate and variety of opinion without endorsing any particular opinion. I also request those who have read the book to leave honest and if possible generous reviews!


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

The book is still here, and looking for some love!


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Bumpity bump. It's 2.99 now, it's lowest price ever.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

But it's free at Smashwords & Apple Itunes. Your choice: pay or not pay, but I am happy for the honor to my father that someone is reading his story--a story many have praised.

So here are the links:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004UBFXFC
http://amzn.to/eWVexV
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/50202
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/eaten-by-japanese-the-memoir/id436268256?mt=11


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Still free on Smashwords and Apple Itunes (Amazon has not yet made it free), so it's your choice to pay or not to pay. I would be happy either way--I'm so poor right now that a few dollars here and there are going to make no difference.

Also, feel free to try any of my other books. For the next 3 days, anyone buying any book on Smashwords gets a book of equal value free when they PM me with the details.

thanks
richard


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi,

And anyone buying any book of mine on Kindle or Nook or Smashwords in the next 3 days gets a book of equal value free on Smashwords (send details)

thanks, and wish you all a very happy X'mas!
Richard


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

An easy read, moving story.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Excerpt:

Major Fujiwara spoke to us in Japanese (his speech translated into English by Lt. Kunizuku) at length as to how the mighty British forces in Malaya and the invincible fortress of Singapore had been destroyed in such a short time. He added that they were fighting the common Anglo-Saxon enemy of the Asiatics, and that theirs was a noble cause. The Whites, who mercilessly exploited the Asiatics, must be driven out of the entire continent. This sacred war championed by Nippon was not for selfish reasons, but for the sake of all Asians. The Emperor had commanded that all Indians be treated like their brothers, and he hoped that Indians would themselves try to throw off the yoke of slavery. He would now hand us over to the command of our officers, and had released Captain Mohan Singh for that purpose. We must carry out the latter’s orders as if they came from the Japanese themselves.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Imagine your 87-year-old father, 2 years from death, his faculties greatly diminished, suddenly realizing that he is an author, that his 51-year-old manuscript has been published!

EXCERPT from new first chapter:

Invisible Beginnings: A Short Early History of John Baptist Crasta
[Adapted from a Speech given by Richard Crasta, the minor co-author, editor, and publisher, on the occasion of the launch of the first edition of this book on December 30, 1997, simultaneously with his parents' 50th wedding anniversary.]

But we mustn't go too far back, must we, we mustn't go too far back in anybody's life. Particularly when they're poor.-Martin Amis, London Fields.

But I must, Martin, I must. I must go back to "the terrible smells, the terrible jolts" [Amis again], especially because my father was what some of his relatives might have called poor. And because he was my father, and because the story of his pain, his relative hardships, and his survival is all the more heroic to me precisely because of the terrible smells some writers would like to shrink from. And also because his old age prevents him from speaking for himself. 
Besides, the account that follows is the gripping, sad, and yet life-affirming tale of a simple soldier caught in the middle of a war he was probably unsuited for, did not want, and sometimes failed to understand. And it is somewhat short on biographical or atmospheric details which might enhance our understanding of its protagonist, his background, and his point of view. Let that be my opportunity, though I make no apologies or disguises for my utter subjectivity.
John Baptist Crasta (Prabhu was the ancestral family name, which he did not use), whose son I claim to be in more ways than one, was born on 31 March 1910, in Kinnigoli, India-a remarkable achievement, because nothing has, does, or ever will happen in Kinnigoli. Luckily for it, the village has a road connecting it to the larger port-town of Mangalore, in the monsoon-drenched Southwestern pocket of India where little of earth-shaking importance has happened since the beginning of time, and where, during the first half of the 20th Century, tigers still roamed the surrounding villages and occasionally strayed into town, snacking on domestic animals and people, once biting off the fingers of a man preoccupied with answering the call of nature in the Great Outdoors at night. 
My father was the firstborn of eight children, the others being Lucy, Antony, Aloysius or Louis, Ignatius, Bonaventure or Bonu, Margaret, and Gerald. Make that eight thin children. "We came from a family of thin people," said Uncle Louis recently, himself pretty thin despite ascending in mid-career to the world of medium-fat cats.
The Crasta children may have been thin in body, but their lives were thick with rosaries. "No rosary, no rice," was their Mater's domestic diktat: her inverted version of "No taxation without representation." Religious piety was a staple among these Konkani-speaking descendants of converted Catholics, refugees from the Portuguese Inquisition in Goa of the late seventeenth century, and survivors of Tipu Sultan's persecutions over a century later. And here, in a province long used to paternalistic British rule, in this verdant corner of a country where life was nasty, brutish, and often cut short by snake bites and other arbitrary acts of nature, Catholic priests exercised awesome power over their flock, threatening hell and eternal damnation to sinners and moral stutterers. The priests were dictators, declared the town's unofficial philosopher, raconteur, and freelance social analyst Dennis Britto.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Value has been added to this book recently; the biographical parts enhanced. The book has a chapter mentioning my meeting with the Indian Army Chief and with the Defence Minister.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

"As a war memoir, ranks with the best."--Review.
touching personal story woven into a war story.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

My thanks to Mark David Ledbetter, an author and KB member, and professor of linguistics, for a fantastically moving review of this book. He says, "as a war memoir, one of the best." 

I recently enhanced the biography section; there is a bit more humor in there to balance out the few pages of darkness which he overcomes in the end.

thank you!


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

The Australians who rescued my father get a good deal of affection in this subjective and very human account. And so do the residents of Surabaya, Indonesia.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

It's still here, waiting to be read by more. Thanks to my British readers, who seem to be showing as much interest in it as my American readers.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

"A man of rectitude and courage," wrote Khushwant Singh, India's top journalist, of the memoir.

The book has seen a lot of interest from British readers and World War II veterans and those interested in war history.

But at a human level, it is a book that can be read by anyone.

Please try it.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Readable, informative, thought-provoking: it provoked one reviewer into leaving a long and detailed 5-star review on Amazon. 
War and the story of an Indian family.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

A great 5-star review of this book at the UK Amazon site:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004UBFXFC

Thanks to "Essex Girl."


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Here are the details: 3 day sale (sorry Amazon is taking long to change prices, Barnes & Noble is lightning fast!)

THE REVISED KAMA SUTRA
(by far the best deal: 14 publishers, 10 countries, 7 languages, scores of great reviews)

Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003VYCARI
Nook: http://bit.ly/iHYeNM
(P.S. 8 hours later: On second thought, it really goes against my principles to sell this book, that took 9 years to write and publish, and that is really 4 books, for 99 cents--and it's also not fair to those who paid $5.99 and $7.99--so I may take this off the sale at any time, or increase the price to a more reasonable $2.99 for the remaining 2 days.)

THE KILLING OF AN AUTHOR:
Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003WQAX4M
Nook: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/killing-of-an-author-richard-crasta/1002873414?ean=2940014487528
[Both the above books, and even the book that follows, has been popular with women readers; so a Mothers Day gift possibility?]

EATEN BY THE JAPANESE
Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004UBFXFC
and, as I don't have direct control over the Eaten by the Japanese price on Nook, this book on Nook:

TELL YOUR SHEEP TO GO THE BLEEP TO SLEEP (anthology of humor and satire, presently available ONLY on Nook)
Nook: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/tell-your-sheep-to-go-the-bleep-to-sleep-richard-crasta/1108197825?ean=2940013754133


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Edited, more humor, clarity, compassion.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

A Fathers Day book, touching story of fathers, sons, and war.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Wishing you all Happy Fathers Day.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Just had 2 terrific reviews, one that I discovered, and one from a blog: 
Please see my post at richardcrasta.blogspot.com

Thanks!


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Great reviews, thanks especially to the British buyers of this book for your support.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

How did I forget this book? 
Sorry, I've been under great pressure. The main author, my father, is no longer with us, but still, this is a debt I owe him permanently: for my life, for his sincerity, for his integrity, and his love.
And the reviews are awesome.
Please try the sample, and make up your own mind.
Thank you.
Richard


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

A moving book that has appealed to children as well as to adults of all ages.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

My father's memoir, which has received terrific reviews from a wide variety of readers.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Edited, with my father's story entirely in the beginning, followed by my biographical notes and essays.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

The perfect book for Veterans Day!


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Now in paperback at Createspace and at Amazon: www.amazon.com/Eaten-Japanese-Memoir-Indian-Prisoner/dp/1480034053/
It's a father-son story, and many have loved it, regardless of age; perhaps a Xmas/Hanukkah gift?

thanks!
Richard


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

The book is also available in paperback from http://www.richardcrasta.com


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Or a New Year gift to yourself or a father/veteran.

A world war 2 story with a human touch.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

And how a son, at the very last minute, saved the father's memoir from extinction: and 1500 readers, across the globe, have read it by now.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

"A handsome tribute to a man of courage and rectitude."--Review


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

He was given a choice: and he made the difficult but right choice.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Hello, friends, hope you had a great Valentine's Day.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Apologies for being tardy. And thanks to those who look this up, and consider it as a gift to themselves, to their fathers, army vets, those interested in history . . . anyone at all.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Now also on Kobo!


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Still here, and up on Kobo, where, surprisingly, I sold my first copies . . . and one to a reader from Amazon.jp!
thanks, all.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

"Reminds me of my father's memoirs, which were lost."--Barry Fruchter


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi all. Happy Spring.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

And life goes on. In a sort of way.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Happy Memorial Day!


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

& a Father's Day gift.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

A very father's day kind of book. Happy Father's Day!


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Still here, and my bestselling book on Amazon UK.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

“A classic in military history, telling the story of men trapped in a world of torture, starvation, and death" — Roger Mansell, War historian, in Tameme Magazine.

I am grateful to the late Roger Mansell, who I met at the Frankfurt Book Fair in the late Nineties, for this review of my father's war memoir. Thanks to the efforts of a few people like him, the book has recently been acquired by the Cambridge University Library.

To think that this book was almost destroyed, partly due to my own insensitivity. The story of the memoir and its publication 51 years after it was written is told in one of the essays that I have contributed (my own contribution to this book is minor).


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

There was a recent story of a Japanese WW2 soldier who, after decades of silence, could not bear his guilt and decided to tell the truth about the horrors committed in the Philippines. And I just read "Mother Night"--the Kurt Vonnegut novel--which makes the point that war makes us bestial. Good point.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

A very personal story about our common humanity--and, on the whole, a compelling case against war and the killing or enlistment of innocents as a means of settling disputes.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

War exposes the inhumanity of men . . . and also their humanity. This is my father's story, and has received praise from diverse sources. He was 36 when he wrote the book, 87 when the book was published. Less than two years later, he was dead.

So he carried his story inside him, untold, for 51 years. Not even his sons had read it.

And now, at least 2,500 people, including an Army Chief of Staff, have read it. And they continue to read it.

This is the power of publishing.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

"It reminded me of my father's memoirs . . . which were lost."--A review.
"A man of courage and rectitude."--Review.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

“A classic in military history, telling the story of men trapped in a world of torture, starvation, and death" — Roger Mansell, War historian, in Tameme Magazine.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

On Kindle and elsewhere. Brutality and survival.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

On Kindle, and as a paperback from Createspace.com (search "Crasta").


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

One of the best reviews this book has received: 
"More than any book in recent memory, Eaten by the Japanese drives home the lasting effects of enforced captivity – not only on the bodies but also on the minds of the prisoners. It is almost totally devoid of xenophobia directed either at the Japanese enslavers or at the British imperial military masters. Instead, it is a book about kindness, solidarity, and collective survival, about the bonds that matter: those between one single human being and another. It takes the tradition of the captivity narrative, with its built-in indictment of the “savage”, and turns it on his head to reveal an endorsement of the civilized. It is truly a testimony to truth.” —Barry Fruchter, Ph.D., Professor, Nassau Community College, New York


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Truly a WORLD war: Thousands of Indians died, starved, or were tortured while fighting the Japanese (or for resisting joining with the enemy). My father survived to tell his story.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Loved by a wide range of readers. It was a joy to observe my 8-year-old niece reading it.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

A celebration of life, integrity, survival, the bond between human beings, and of fathers and sons.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

War, betrayal, torture in Singapore, aboard a ship, and in Papua New Guinea.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Broader-based, more issues than "Railway Man."


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

In advance, Happy Memorial Day!


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Anytime read. Paperback too.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Captured in Singapore in the Japanese invasion of Malaya and Singapore, shipped by a "torture ship" to modern-day Papua New Guinea, three years of hell, starvation, bombing, and disease. The story of a WW2 survivor.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

And forgiveness, Eric Lomax, issues of war, reparations, apologies.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Popular with British readers!


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

My father's story of being a prisoner of war of the Japanese. I made the effort to get it published just two years before his death at the age of 89. I am proud that the book has been read by so many people, and moved many of them.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Happy Veterans Day!


Richardcrasta said:


> A book, partly a father-son collaboration, that has touched Army officers, fathers, children of veterans, and veterans of any war.
> Soldier has to choose between conscience/principles and saving his life; chooses the first.
> 
> NOW IN PAPERBACK from Createspace and Amazon too:
> ...


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Kobo has blocked the book (a compliment of sorts); available on all other platforms.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

My bestselling book at Amazon UK.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Popular with British readers.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

A complex book and a simple book at the same time.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

"As a war memoir, one of the best."--Review


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Still up, with 2 paperback editions that will make great gifts for Father's Day (the book is a world war II memoir wrapped in a father-son story).


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Wars everywhere ... and here's a story providing the human side of that war, with a subplot of father and son.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

A book of war history in which the narrator is an Everyman ... someone you can sympathize with even if you are not interested in the details of the war.

Set in Singapore and what is now called Papua New Guinea and from 1941-46.

Also mentions the INA and the British Indian Army.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Praised by many servicemen and historians, as well as ordinary human beings moved by an Everyman kind of story.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

My father's memoir, with essays by me (and a few notes). Even 71 years after he wrote it in pencil, it still has buyers, mostly from the U.S. and U.K., a handful from Australia, India, and Canada (the ex-British Empire).


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

75 years back, on D-Day, my father was a Prisoner of War of the Japanese at a camp in Rabaul in what is now Papua New Guinea. His story of capture, survival, and escape, along with his son's commentary: Eaten by the Japanese: The Memoir of an Unknown Indian Prisoner of War.


----------

